# What's all this about Purling?



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

I've seen quite a few posts where folks say they do not like to purl. ....even saying they hate to purl. I wonder why. 

What is about purls that you find so aggravating?


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Slows me down! Feels backwards!


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Maybe because when you continental knit you're switching your hands so much. Otherwise, I've also wondered about it too.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Well, I'm a continental,and all I switch is whether I hold the working thread to the front or back and the direction the needle goes -- back to front or front to back. Those are just finger moves.

But you may be right.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

No problem for me! I admit that it can slow you down but the end result is so pretty.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

When I have a lot of purling to do, I will do it Portuguese style - it's really fun to do reverse garter stitch that way.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Jules934 said:


> Well, I'm a continental,and all I switch is whether I hold the working thread to the front or back and the direction the needle goes -- back to front or front to back. Those are just finger moves.
> 
> But you may be right.


Me too, it is just a flick of the finger and fast to do. I love seed stitch knit continental. Anything else would drive me up a wall.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I do continental knitting and enjoy purling as much as I enjoy knitting.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah - I never understood that complaint either. My German left-handed grandmother taught me to knit (and purl) - I just sat across from her and did whatever she did - but right-handed!


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't know either. I don't find purling a problem.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I really can't say why. Probably the same reason I prefer white bread to whole wheat? It just doesn't flow like plain knit.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> When I have a lot of purling to do, I will do it Portuguese style - it's really fun to do reverse garter stitch that way.


I am trying the Portuguese style of knitting. I am finding that for that style I am liking the purl better thatn the knit stitches. I really want to do it just one way though so I m ay end up a Portuguese knitter!!
I love that all you do is flick your thumb and the stitch is right there. So nice and simple.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Crochetnknit said:


> Me too, it is just a flick of the finger and fast to do. I love seed stitch knit continental. Anything else would drive me up a wall.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

I must be odd, I love purling.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Not odd at all. Just your preference. I also detest seed stitch.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> Not odd at all. Just your preference. I also detest seed stitch.


For some reason my seed (moss stitch here is Australia) stitch always looks uneven. I find double moss nicer.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> For some reason my seed (moss stitch here is Australia) stitch always looks uneven. I find double moss nicer.


I agree. I very much like the double moss. I always substitute whenever I can.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

me too


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

I find knit stitches a pain in my form of continental since I hold my yarn like I do for tatting. When purling I just use the right needle tip to direct the yarn forward and stitch. Where knit stitch means bringing the right needle around the strand and working "backwards" from left to right. Only do the reverse crochet stitch that way and it takes a few stitches to get used to it each time.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I knit continental and love to purl. It's as fast as knitting


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

I can purl faster than I knit. I knit continental style ...
Yvette


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I have never complained about purl stitch as it is a very important part of all patterns,in over 6o plus years i have never said a bad word against it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Remembering to bring yarn forward.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Maybe it's because they tend to avoid it, therefore have less practice and therefore can only do it slower ... or just preference ...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Nanny Mon said:


> I must be odd, I love purling.


Me too I actually find it smoother and faster.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Ditto!



Crochetnknit said:


> Me too, it is just a flick of the finger and fast to do. I love seed stitch knit continental. Anything else would drive me up a wall.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Amen



desireeross said:


> I knit continental and love to purl. It's as fast as knitting


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I always thought of purling as part of knitting as a hold, so it is just part of the pleasure to me. Happy Easter.


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

I knit in the back and purl in the front: much easier.


----------



## Lakenana (Aug 26, 2012)

What is Portuguese style?


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

As a thrower, They are both about the same to me, except that purling is easier to do without looking.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Doesn't bother me. I purl almost as fast as I knit. You just get used to it.


----------



## Coppercountry (Aug 13, 2013)

I knit continental style and I don't like to purl. This post inspired me to check out YouTube and look up continental purl stitch. I found that I am purling in a really awkward way. I learned from my German grandma who was left handed and I'm right handed. I see that there's a much easier way to purl! My goal today is to practice this new found way of purling.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> I have never complained about purl stitch as it is a very important part of all patterns,in over 6o plus years i have never said a bad word against it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


It has always spoken well of you, also. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gamma Jan (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't like switching from knit to purl because that fist stitch is always loose no matter what I do.


----------



## Libbeth (Nov 8, 2013)

I have always held my right needle underneath like a pen and I flick the yarn around very quickly...and the movement is exactly the same for purling, so I love both!! Sadly I can't get hold of doing it the Continental way...I can do the knit st. but find the purl really hard...I have often wondered if this is why a lot of Europeans knit in the round....and Elizabeth Zimmerman too...she didn't like to purl, which is why a lot of her garments are either garter st. or knitted in the round.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Honestly, purling is only aggravating at all when I have to keep switching between k & p on the same row... it's not so bad if it's a rib pattern, but I am not fond of seed stitch/moss stitch. It's really only aggravating in the sense that it breaks the flow of knitting. For some reason, lace patterns don't give the same "grr" feeling. I'm not sure why... maybe because they all tend to happen on the same side of the needles?


----------



## bcconnor (Feb 18, 2014)

I learned to knit continental style and was progressing pretty well. Then, life intervened and I put aside knitting for almost 20 years. When I picked it up again a few months ago, I discovered my hands had changed...a touch of arthritis. Purling was literally a bit of a pain. I couldn't get my left index finger to cooperate; I had to throw the yarn for purling. However, with persistence and practice my finger loosened and grew stronger. Now I can flip from knit to purl and back again using only continental style. I continue to practice so I can achieve consistent tension and even stitches. You all inspire me.


----------



## Susanc241 (Nov 13, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> I must be odd, I love purling.


Me too! I actually find it flows better (English style used) - you pick up the stitch in the same direction the needle is pointing - well, for me anyway!!


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

Elin said:


> I do continental knitting and enjoy purling as much as I enjoy knitting.


Same with me


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I am trying the Portuguese style of knitting. I am finding that for that style I am liking the purl better thatn the knit stitches. I really want to do it just one way though so I m ay end up a Portuguese knitter!!
> I love that all you do is flick your thumb and the stitch is right there. So nice and simple.


I so agree with you on this it is so simple to purl portuguese style, i learnt to do this recently and it is fun, but i can purl just as fast as knit english style - 'just flicking'. Dont know about you but isnt it interesting learning all manner of styles of knitting


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't love purling but deal with it like medicine--you just do it. It doesn't have the same flow as the knit st. It really is a very small ergonomic difference, but it is a difference and doesn't feel as comfortable. 

Just looked at Portugese knitting (again) as someone sent a link and I read just about everything in front of my nose. I liked the tensioning of the yarn. The purls were easier than the knits. Almost like a reverse of comfort with Continental, my usual style.

Interesting to see how many knitters here use Portugese sytle.


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

I too was not having a problem with purling in continental...got the purl bump every time. Then I watched a YouTube video, really watched it and found I have been doing it wrong all these years! Now I don't know what to do! Do I just keep doing it as I have been or try to correct a perfectly pretty purl?


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

I am not an expert in knitting but I don't really mind purling. Just have to remember to put the thread forward, hahahaha. :lol:


----------



## Pattez (Feb 21, 2014)

For some reason I just can't purl! I taught myself from magazines & later, videos but purling just doesn't work for me


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

I do understand this complaint. I used to HATE puling. My mother tried to teach me and her method was continental. I found the purl stitch awkward and slow and worst of all, I couldn't get my tension right between the knit and purl side--it left gaps that were noticeable when doing stockinette. I'm kind of a perfectionist and finally gave up. 

Years later I enrolled in a knitting class. This time the method the teacher used was English style and I took to it like a duck to water. Now I enjoy purling as much as knitting.


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I never thought about it. It just doesn't bother me. I can purl as fast as I knit so I don't know


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Pattez said:


> For some reason I just can't purl! I taught myself from magazines & later, videos but purling just doesn't work for me


Just have to practice I guess. It is not as comfortable as knitting but it is ok. You'll see.


----------



## Libbeth (Nov 8, 2013)

ust bring the yarn to the FRONT and pass the yarn arund in a cou ter clockwise movement and push the new st out the back...voila!!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

actually I find knitting continental much easier then the other method as I don't have to shift anything simply move my yarn to the front with one swift motion. I watced a utube video once and she really demonstrated an easy way to do it.


Jalsh said:


> Maybe because when you continental knit you're switching your hands so much. Otherwise, I've also wondered about it too.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

If you go to utube and type in Jennifer acherman/hawoods video on continental knitting you will see that she does it in one swift movement that works out much quicker then any other way I have found.


Montana Gramma said:


> Slows me down! Feels backwards!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

there is also combination knitting which, like continential style, holds the yarn in the left hand. however, the movement of needle for scooping up the purl stitch is different and people may like that. check youtube for a video. the knit stitch in combination is thru the back loop which is very nice to do. 

there is another style (name???) where you hold the yarn in the rear for both knit and purl. some like it because they do not have to move the yarn back to front. it is not my cup of tea due to the way you manipulate the hand to pick up the stitch. it works fine but is not comfortable for me.

so lots of choices.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm a thrower. (Just so you know) I don't find purling any different from knitting.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> Well, I'm a continental,and all I switch is whether I hold the working thread to the front or back and the direction the needle goes -- back to front or front to back. Those are just finger moves.
> 
> But you may be right.


 my feelings exactly.


----------



## meg714 (Dec 17, 2012)

tamarque said:


> there is also combination knitting which, like continential style, holds the yarn in the left hand. however, the movement of needle for scooping up the purl stitch is different and people may like that. check youtube for a video. the knit stitch in combination is thru the back loop which is very nice to do.
> 
> there is another style (name???) where you hold the yarn in the rear for both knit and purl. some like it because they do not have to move the yarn back to front. it is not my cup of tea due to the way you manipulate the hand to pick up the stitch. it works fine but is not comfortable for me.
> 
> so lots of choices.


I also knit the combined way and purling is simpler. You do knit the knit stitch through the back loop. It means you have to adapt stitches like ssk, but it is so much easier to purl.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

sramkin said:


> Maybe it's because they tend to avoid it, therefore have less practice and therefore can only do it slower ... or just preference ...


Mostly preference IMHO. I've had 7 decades of practice with no improvement in the hate of purl.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

I've always wondered if we were taught to purl before knit, if we would favor purling, and find knitting slower. 

I purl a little slower than I knit and my tension might be a tiny bit looser but not enough to make me change needle sizes. DJ


----------



## Dazeoffchar (Dec 27, 2013)

When I first started knitting I hated purling too....seemed way more difficult ...but now I enjoy it...it is fun to see all the designs come to life that wouldn't be possible without purling. As for slowing me down....I don't knit that fast anyway...just enjoy the process.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I love purling ,better than garter st. I throw the yarn so purling gives my wrist a rest.


----------



## Pattez (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for the Ackerman reference I'm going to give that a try


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Knit or purl all the same to me. Same speed on both. I think its all in the head.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm a 'thrower' and never had trouble purling. In fact I never knew that anyone disliked purling until I joined KP. Mind you k1, p1 rib is a bit aggravating keeping on changing position of yarn. 

I too am learning Portuguese Knitting and find purling an absolute breeze. Andrea Wong has an amazing demo on u tube . There are also posts on KP about it. It's where I first heard about it. 

Still each to his own as they say.


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

I wonder if it's a right brain left brain thing. I love to purl and can do it as fast as I knit. I'm right handed but do a lot with my left that's why I think it may be the brain thing.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Gamma Jan said:


> I don't like switching from knit to purl because that fist stitch is always loose no matter what I do.


I'm a throw knitter and I also find the first purl stitch seems looser. I think while working a row of purl stitches, I work harder to keep an even tension.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I think, for many, including me, the tension changes when you knit continental (western european style). There are also a few moves of the finger that are awkward. So, when I have lots of purling to do (say st. st. back & forth) I purl in Russian or eastern european style. That turns out a twisted stitch, but then, when coming back & knitting, I just knit into the back of the stitch.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't mind purling.. it is just another stitch for me.. but it does put strain on my hands if I have to do 100+ stitches in a row! I find I have to rest my hand several times.. It started when I had 400+ stitches on my needles and I had to finish the project quickly... I have been doing the exercises to strengthen my hand and wrist so it won't be a problem anymore .. it is really painful at times and I would rather not press it!


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Nanny Mon said:


> I must be odd, I love purling.


I am with you -
now we are two oddballs !

actually, for me, it feels quicker than plain knit!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Jules934 said:


> I've seen quite a few posts where folks say they do not like to purl. ....even saying they hate to purl. I wonder why.
> 
> What is about purls that you find so aggravating?


When I was learning many, many, many years ago, purling seemed unnatural. 
But I've grown up. 
A pulr is just another element in all the beautiful projects we want to make! :-D


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

I hate purling. I do as little of it, as possible. My fingers and brain just seem to work backwards. Just can't get comfortable with it, to knit something beyond beginner. And, I continental knit.


----------



## margaretinoregon (Mar 31, 2013)

And ribbing!


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> I really can't say why. Probably the same reason I prefer white bread to whole wheat? It just doesn't flow like plain knit.


Well said. I agree!
:thumbup:


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't mind it. Where would we be without it? Just think you purl the row and the next row is easy. Just saying!


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Not too bad. I knit weird anyway  enjoy your day


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> I've seen quite a few posts where folks say they do not like to purl. ....even saying they hate to purl. I wonder why.
> 
> What is about purls that you find so aggravating?


I knit the continental method/German method, and I don't have a problem with purling...I've wondered the same thing!


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

Can do purls at just about the same speed as I knit never had a problem with either.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

Elizabeth Zimmerman never purled.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Crochetnknit said:


> Me too, it is just a flick of the finger and fast to do. I love seed stitch knit continental. Anything else would drive me up a wall.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

For me it's the aggravation of having to pull the yarn forward and back between the K and P stitches. It just takes extra time.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Jules934 said:


> I've seen quite a few posts where folks say they do not like to purl. ....even saying they hate to purl. I wonder why.
> 
> What is about purls that you find so aggravating?


I simply don't purl as well as I knit and the motions are awkward to me, like unrolling paper towels or toilet tissue going the "wrong" way. I think scooping toward you is more awkward than pushing away from you, and in purling, I scoop up the loops toward me. 
My tension purling is not the same as knitting. I can knit backwards but don't because of severe tension problems. I have read that purling is more difficult using Continental, but I throw, English style, so have no excuse. I don't like to purl, obviously.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

I find purling in Continental fairly easy, but I find purling in Combined Continental (you can find this on YouTube) to be VERY VERY easy. 

Unfortunately, it doesn't work for everything, but it's great for stockinette & very simple patterns. It twists the sts so you need to knit tbl on the RS, which is why it doesn't work for everything.

I discovered it by accident & kept on with it because I noticed a definite change in my "tiredness" level, as well as being very easy on my hands and wrists. Then many years later I found out it had a name.


----------



## hleighr (Feb 17, 2014)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I am trying the Portuguese style of knitting. I am finding that for that style I am liking the purl better thatn the knit stitches. I really want to do it just one way though so I m ay end up a Portuguese knitter!!
> I love that all you do is flick your thumb and the stitch is right there. So nice and simple.


I have been using that style for lots of purl stitches in a pattern. I really like it.


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

czechmate said:


> Elizabeth Zimmerman never purled.


That's just not true. Though garter stitch was her favorite. I just got a new book from schoolhouse press called Knit One, Knit All - Elizabeth Zimmermann's Garter Stitch Designs. I haven't made anything from it yet, but it looks like fun. And yes, many of the designs do use purl stitches. For myself, I knit continental with the eastern European purl, and I am equally happy with both. I think most people learn the knit stitch first, and have it firmly fixed in their brain before they purl. When I teach, I introduce the purl very early, so it is part of the learning process.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Jalsh said:


> Maybe because when you continental knit you're switching your hands so much. Otherwise, I've also wondered about it too.


Huh?????

In strict Continental (think Italians and French) everything is done with the yarn held in the left hand.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Elin said:


> I do continental knitting and enjoy purling as much as I enjoy knitting.


Same here. No problem purling.But i knit through the back loop the knit stitches.


----------



## TheresaD (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't like to purl because it always messes up my gauge. I purl looser so the stitches are bigger. That is why I taught myself to knit backwards. My knitting looks so much better.


----------



## MidMdRoots (Feb 9, 2013)

Elin said:


> I do continental knitting and enjoy purling as much as I enjoy knitting.


I second that; in fact, I think I can purl faster than knit.


----------



## MrsRII (Jun 9, 2013)

I, too, knit Continental style but have never heard of Portugese stitch. What is it?


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't HATE purling but my purl stitches are looser than knit so I have to work harder at it.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Coppercountry said:


> I knit continental style and I don't like to purl. This post inspired me to check out YouTube and look up continental purl stitch. I found that I am purling in a really awkward way. I learned from my German grandma who was left handed and I'm right handed. I see that there's a much easier way to purl! My goal today is to practice this new found way of purling.


Hey ---Way to Go. Hope the revised way works and your knitting becomes even more enjoyable. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

bcconnor said:


> I learned to knit continental style and was progressing pretty well. Then, life intervened and I put aside knitting for almost 20 years. When I picked it up again a few months ago, I discovered my hands had changed...a touch of arthritis. Purling was literally a bit of a pain. I couldn't get my left index finger to cooperate; I had to throw the yarn for purling. However, with persistence and practice my finger loosened and grew stronger. Now I can flip from knit to purl and back again using only continental style. I continue to practice so I can achieve consistent tension and even stitches. You all inspire me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

shepherd said:


> Yeah - I never understood that complaint either. My German left-handed grandmother taught me to knit (and purl) - I just sat across from her and did whatever she did - but right-handed!


Me too. I learned continental from my Oma and can't understand the fuss about purling. :|


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

I am a self taught Continental knitter and find ribbing, switching back and forth from knit to purl slows me down terribly. I am not a fast knitter to begin with. However, I do not mind rows of purling.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jalsh said:


> Maybe because when you continental knit you're switching your hands so much. Otherwise, I've also wondered about it too.


Um, I don't understand your comment about continental knitting. I changed to it years ago to avoid switching my hands and it works for me.....


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

sramkin said:


> Maybe it's because they tend to avoid it, therefore have less practice and therefore can only do it slower ... or just preference ...


I tend to agree with the theory that whatever is avoided is never mastered :~).


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

nrc1940 said:


> I do understand this complaint. I used to HATE puling. My mother tried to teach me and her method was continental. I found the purl stitch awkward and slow and worst of all, I couldn't get my tension right between the knit and purl side--it left gaps that were noticeable when doing stockinette. I'm kind of a perfectionist and finally gave up.
> 
> Years later I enrolled in a knitting class. This time the method the teacher used was English style and I took to it like a duck to water. Now I enjoy purling as much as knitting.


I'm a continental knitter, but you've made an excellent point; do whichever style of knitting is easiest and best for YOU.


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

Purling slows me down. I knit continental but I can't purl continental. I've tried, watched all the videos, etc. I can rib continental, but can't purl whole rows. I think part of the problem is arthritis.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Some post suggest that avoiding purling you lack to see the design that you can knit, or that by avoiding it one does not perfect the skill. I think the original question was 'which do you prefer'. I think that some are assuming that we avoid purling. I don't think that is the reality of it.

We just purl with the sense of when you use your non-dominant hand. It just doesn't run as easily. IMHO only.


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't avoid patterns with purling, I just prefer knitting.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

As a thrower purling is a little slower, but I'm not a fast knitter anyway. I have a tremor from MS and that slows me down. I'm just grateful that I can still knit and make things. I never thought it was a race, just a relaxing process with something to show for it at the end.
Ellie


----------



## MGSOWEN (May 25, 2012)

Never heard of Portuguese style before - just looked it up and it looks interesting


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm a flicker. Purling might be a little slower... It takes me a tad longer to flick completely around needle for the purl, but not a big deal. I am going to check out the Portuguese to see if it is more efficient.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

No clue! I don't mind purling at all.


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

For myself moving the yarn forward to purl and to the back to knit while doing a rib pattern add to the time to complete that part of an item. Perhaps it is because I am self taught and there may be something I am missing in the way I knit. As a child, an Aunt would laugh at what I was doing and comment that she had never seen anything like it. She did a lot of knitting herself.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

When I hold the yarn for Continental I hold it the same way I crochet. When I get ready to purl I only have to lower the left index finger after I insert the needle to purl. Almost a fast as knit stitch.


----------



## Cheryl Straub (Mar 20, 2014)

I use Norwegian purling. Here is a site on YouTube on how to do it:


----------



## snowiesmom (Apr 4, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> When I have a lot of purling to do, I will do it Portuguese style - it's really fun to do reverse garter stitch that way.


Never heard of it. I'm curious.


----------



## snowiesmom (Apr 4, 2014)

As far as purling goes, I didn't like to when I started either. I knit with both continental and throwing. Now I throw in a way that my hands rarely leave my needles, so it the yarn slides forward happily. I guess that the question back to you is whether that's even the issue, or is it the needle moving toward, rather than away from you that you don't like. If that's the case, the more you do it (purl) the more it will feel comfortable.
IN MY OPINION, every ones opinion is their own


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

snowiesmom said:


> As far as purling goes, I didn't like to when I started either. I knit with both continental and throwing. Now I throw in a way that my hands rarely leave my needles, so it the yarn slides forward happily. I guess that the question back to you is whether that's even the issue, or is it the needle moving toward, rather than away from you that you don't like. If that's the case, the more you do it (purl) the more it will feel comfortable.
> IN MY OPINION, every ones opinion is their own


And everyone is entitled to his/her opinion.


----------



## ShannyBrown (Mar 5, 2012)

I love your kitty. It is the smallest kitty I have ever seen. I love knitting and purling and never think about it, I just do it as needed. I am no longer in a great hurry to do everything. I just enjoy.


----------



## snowiesmom (Apr 4, 2014)

I knew a lady that purled her garter st.


----------



## grandma shirley (May 7, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> When I have a lot of purling to do, I will do it Portuguese style - it's really fun to do reverse garter stitch that way.


I do continental knitting and my left index finger now has advanced arthritis, so I have trouble purling. I had seen Portuguese knitting once. Do you think it would help me with my purling problem?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

try it and see how you feel

combination knitting might be easier on your hand.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Jalsh said:


> Maybe because when you continental knit you're switching your hands so much. Otherwise, I've also wondered about it too.


I continental knit and do not switch my "hands so much." Not even sure what this means. I used to hate any knitting until I learned continetnal style and because it is so much like crochet which I had done for a long time before it was a piece of cake. I hate doing garter stitch because the purling is the fastest of all for me.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Jules934 said:


> Well, I'm a continental,and all I switch is whether I hold the working thread to the front or back and the direction the needle goes -- back to front or front to back. Those are just finger moves.
> 
> EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

That's so cool. Then you can garter stitch in purl!!!


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> That's so cool. Then you can garter stitch in purl!!!


I had not thought of that but may well give it a try!!!


----------



## joyce ott (Oct 19, 2013)

i love both ways,keeps me active and alert.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I am trying the Portuguese style of knitting. I am finding that for that style I am liking the purl better thatn the knit stitches. I really want to do it just one way though so I m ay end up a Portuguese knitter!!
> I love that all you do is flick your thumb and the stitch is right there. So nice and simple.


 :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

grandma shirley said:


> I do continental knitting and my left index finger now has advanced arthritis, so I have trouble purling. I had seen Portuguese knitting once. Do you think it would help me with my purling problem?


I think it would be worth a try - when purling with you are manipulating the yarn with your thumb - not your finger - so it may help ease the wear and tear in your index finger.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

grandma shirley said:


> I do continental knitting and my left index finger now has advanced arthritis, so I have trouble purling. I had seen Portuguese knitting once. Do you think it would help me with my purling problem?


I have started Portuguese knitting to help me carry on knitting. Arthritis pain in my shoulders, wrists and hands was threatening to stop me knitting at all. I'm very happy to say I can now knit for short periods of time a few times a day. It's been quite easy to learn as I'm a slow knitter anyway.I have given some more details in previous posts in this thread. Best of luck if you do try and I hope you get some relief from your pain.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

I've never had a problem with purling. It doesn't slow me down at all but because I love Elizabeth Zimmerman designs I don't do a lot these days except on scarves. I am investigating knitting backwards to save all that turning on scarves, I don't want to be a "one trick Pony".;-)


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't mind purl stitch but I do admit it is not as fast as knit stitch. I can't understand why people don't like it either.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I always wondered that too - why people hate to purl.


----------



## gailissa (Jan 13, 2013)

So interesting. Never heard of Portuguese style!!


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

Your reasons hit the mark the best for me!


----------



## animal lover (May 3, 2012)

I too don't know what's so horrible about purling. I don't mind it one bit.  
I just have to mention your avatar. He or She looks like one of my ferrets but I can't make out the color of the eyes. Is it albino or dark eyed white? I have both :thumbup:


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

I knit German continental I hold my yarn as if crocheting. When I purl I bring the yarn forward and wrap around my left thumb. It goes rather fast. I tried using my finger and the yarn would fall off my finger. When doing the seed stitch I remove my hand from the needle and go back and forth. I can knit the seed stitch faster than most of my friends can knit. They learned English. But it is like put the needle in pause pause wrap pause pause pull yarn thru pause pause. drive me nuts. I can knit a row before they get a forth of the way. So everyone knits, purls different and at different speeds. What ever makes them happy. I do a lot of seed stitch and it never bothers me. I lays flat when doing scarves But I would try the different ways until you get the hang of it and then decide which one you like best. I do hold my yarn between my little finger and palm for tension.


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't mind purling at all. I knit continental, and all it takes for me to purl is the flick of my index finger.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

With Continental I find I use the middle finger to push the yarn under the right needle for easy scooping. I do it w/o thinking. Combination style is different and it is the index finger which rocks forward so the right needle can pick up the yarn.

I must say that watching Very Pink amazes me. She has a very speedy throwing technique and the needle seems to stab at the work as she goes. She has a video on purling. Could not knit as she does, but I still am intrigued by her style.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

animal lover said:


> I too don't know what's so horrible about purling. I don't mind it one bit.
> I just have to mention your avatar. He or She looks like one of my ferrets but I can't make out the color of the eyes. Is it albino or dark eyed white? I have both :thumbup:


That's Snowy. She's waiting for me at the Rainbow Bridge, and probably getting in trouble there too. Her eyes are Ruby Red and not a dark hair on her body.

Aren't ferrets the greatest???


----------



## animal lover (May 3, 2012)

Snowy looks like the female of my Casper. He too had Ruby eyes. He is also waiting for me over the Rainbow Bridge. Yes, ferrets are the GREATEST :thumbup:


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Purling isn't my favorite, but I don't hate it. Just do it because I want to get the smoothness of stocking stitch.
I enjoyed learning to purl without turning my work when I was doing the entrelac on my hats this winter. I'll use that skill again when I get down to doing my entrelac Afghan.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

StitchDesigner said:


> When I hold the yarn for Continental I hold it the same way I crochet. When I get ready to purl I only have to lower the left index finger after I insert the needle to purl. Almost a fast as knit stitch.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Same here.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

animal lover said:


> Snowy looks like the female of my Casper. He too had Ruby eyes. He is also waiting for me over the Rainbow Bridge. Yes, ferrets are the GREATEST :thumbup:


I'll bet they've met, found a sofa somewhere and are having a ferret ball!


----------



## animal lover (May 3, 2012)

I'll bet :thumbup:


----------

